
Ask HN: How do you hire senior developer? - janantala
I live in a place where almost every developer is employed and hire new skilled people is very hard. How do you motivate senior developers to join your company?
======
noah-kun
First, consider hiring and training non-senior devs.

Also, many talented devs prefer remote-only.

